# How soon can you take the Knowledge of Life in the UK test?



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

It is my understanding that if you have been married for longer than four years, you do not have to wait the two years to apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain - you can apply for ILR once you have taken the Knowledge of Life in the UK Test - am I correct on that? If so, is there any length of time I must be on UK soil before I take my KOL test - ie. could I theoretically take it the same day I get off the plane? Must wait 30 days? etc.?

With the proposed upcoming changes, I am a bit concerned about getting ILR as soon as possible, especially if the are talking about the 2 year wait applying even if you have been married 4+ years and extending that to 5 years possibly? Or would those of us getting a visa prior to June be grandfathered in?


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

As long as your passport is endorsed with KOL (REQ) stamp with your Settlement visa, you are all set to sit the ILR as soon as you land in the UK. Like yourself, we are also in the same situation (married for 4+ years) and very concerned about this new changes hence hoping to leave the USA in May and sit the ILR and then apply for settlement visa in person.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

twoLsmummy said:


> It is my understanding that if you have been married for longer than four years, you do not have to wait the two years to apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain - you can apply for ILR once you have taken the Knowledge of Life in the UK Test - am I correct on that? If so, is there any length of time I must be on UK soil before I take my KOL test - ie. could I theoretically take it the same day I get off the plane? Must wait 30 days? etc.?
> 
> With the proposed upcoming changes, I am a bit concerned about getting ILR as soon as possible, especially if the are talking about the 2 year wait applying even if you have been married 4+ years and extending that to 5 years possibly? Or would those of us getting a visa prior to June be grandfathered in?


You book online through Life in the UK Test website (you can do it now before flying out to UK). You need your photo ID (passport) and proof of UK address such as a utility bill to take to the test centre on the day of the test. This can be a problem if you have just landed or don't yet have a permanent place of your own (e.g. staying with relatives). If your UK spouse has a bank account, then a statement may probably be ok.


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

Joppa said:


> You book online through Life in the UK Test website (you can do it now before flying out to UK). You need your photo ID (passport) and proof of UK address such as a utility bill to take to the test centre on the day of the test. This can be a problem if you have just landed or don't yet have a permanent place of your own (e.g. staying with relatives). If your UK spouse has a bank account, then a statement may probably be ok.


Thanks Manny.j and Joppa. My UK spouse has been living here with me in the US, so unfortunately no UK bills or bank accounts in our name as of yet. I can go open a bank account the day we arrive perhaps - not sure what the rules are on that? Or ask my mother-in-law (who we will be staying with temporarily) to add my name to a bill? 

And any thoughts on how the proposed June changes will affect those who already have their Settlement Spouse/CP (KOL REQ) visas who don't take their KOL test/apply for ILR prior to June? Haven't bought our plane tickets yet, but most likely we will arrive the second week of May - hoping that will be enough time to get this all sorted. Ahh and just when I thought I could exhale...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

twoLsmummy said:


> Thanks Manny.j and Joppa. My UK spouse has been living here with me in the US, so unfortunately no UK bills or bank accounts in our name as of yet. I can go open a bank account the day we arrive perhaps - not sure what the rules are on that? Or ask my mother-in-law (who we will be staying with temporarily) to add my name to a bill?
> 
> And any thoughts on how the proposed June changes will affect those who already have their Settlement Spouse/CP (KOL REQ) visas who don't take their KOL test/apply for ILR prior to June? Haven't bought our plane tickets yet, but most likely we will arrive the second week of May - hoping that will be enough time to get this all sorted. Ahh and just when I thought I could exhale...


Perhaps you can register with a doctor (NHS GP) and take the paperwork to your test?

We don't know anything about the possible effect of the anticipated rules change in June for someone in your situation, so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

twoLsmummy said:


> Thanks Manny.j and Joppa. My UK spouse has been living here with me in the US, so unfortunately no UK bills or bank accounts in our name as of yet. I can go open a bank account the day we arrive perhaps - not sure what the rules are on that? Or ask my mother-in-law (who we will be staying with temporarily) to add my name to a bill?
> 
> And any thoughts on how the proposed June changes will affect those who already have their Settlement Spouse/CP (KOL REQ) visas who don't take their KOL test/apply for ILR prior to June? Haven't bought our plane tickets yet, but most likely we will arrive the second week of May - hoping that will be enough time to get this all sorted. Ahh and just when I thought I could exhale...


If your mother-in-law is fine with adding you to electric-bill then that is a good idea. We did that with my wife and my wife's name has been in the bill for the last 2 months...mind you we asked them to send a hard-copy of the bill but they only send us PDF...so we are just going to print this electric bill (showing my wife's name beside my mother's) and hope for the best. We will even let them know, if required, they are welcome to contact electric-company if they want confirmation. 

I recall Joppa suggesting also to take UK spouse's bank account copy if they have one and since I do there, I will take that as a backup together with the electric bill. My only concern with adding my wife's name with a GP is a short period of time (i.e 2-4 days)...as I have no idea how long it takes them to process and send us paperwork at our UK address.


----------

